# HÉBERGEUR SITE WEB GRATUIT (iWEB)



## MacBookAndiPod (7 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

Alors voilà j'ai créé cette nouvelle discussion car je cherche un hébergeur gratuit pour un site créé avec iWeb '09

J'attend vos réponses  A+


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

elles sont là
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

merci pascalformac

et hop &#8217;tention les doigts


----------

